

Poll: Do you use a website monitoring service? - garthhumphreys

I'm curious to know how many people use a monitoring service to notify you when something goes wrong with your website.<p>Just answer 'Yes' or 'No' and which service it is that you use. Thanks!
======
tshtf
I roll my own running Nagios on a cheap Linux VPS.

------
taylorbanks
Yes DSLreports.com

------
benologist
Yes: Pingdom

------
kraashhenard
yes

~~~
garthhumphreys
What service are you using?

